

Ask HN: I didn't install these Chrome webstore apps...how'd they get there? - holdupadam

http://i.imgur.com/VYQve.png<p>The last 2 bookmarks/apps in that screenshot were not installed through the Chrome Webstore. They just showed up suddenly - is there a js hack to add these bookmarks by visiting a site/ad?
======
donniefitz2
I'm using a CR-48 and I have those too. I think they're just part of the OS. I
have never visited those sites so I'm guessing it's auto-added to Chrome?

------
holdupadam
here is the thread about it

[http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=5139...](http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=5139b6ff0f51d781&hl=en&fid=5139b6ff0f51d781000497c13e706e22)

------
tree_of_item
I think Google bundled them in a recent update, as I had those two as well.

